# fetch audio/soundtouch fails



## Alain De Vos (Nov 9, 2021)

Fetch soundtouch fails,

```
[00:00:03] => soundtouch-soundtouch-762f56024b7ade81f6565903161dffec0ad4741e_GL0.tar.gz doesn't seem to exist in /portdistfiles/.
[00:00:03] => Attempting to fetch https://gitlab.com/soundtouch/soundtouch/-/archive/762f56024b7ade81f6565903161dffec0ad4741e.tar.gz?dummy=/soundtouch-soundtouch-762f56024b7ade81f6565903161dffec0ad4741e_GL0.tar.gz
[00:00:04] fetch: https://gitlab.com/soundtouch/soundtouch/-/archive/762f56024b7ade81f6565903161dffec0ad4741e.tar.gz?dummy=/soundtouch-soundtouch-762f56024b7ade81f6565903161dffec0ad4741e_GL0.tar.gz: Service Unavailable
[00:00:04] => Attempting to fetch http://distcache.FreeBSD.org/ports-distfiles/soundtouch-soundtouch-762f56024b7ade81f6565903161dffec0ad4741e_GL0.tar.gz
[00:00:05] fetch: [URL]http://distcache.FreeBSD.org/ports-distfiles/soundtouch-soundtouch-762f56024b7ade81f6565903161dffec0ad4741e_GL0.tar.gz[/URL]: size mismatch: expected 523946, actual 523846
[00:00:05] => Couldn't fetch it - please try to retrieve this
[00:00:05] => port manually into /portdistfiles/ and try again.
[00:00:05] *** Error code 1
[00
```


----------



## SirDice (Nov 9, 2021)

Log in to FreeBSD Bugzilla
					






					bugs.freebsd.org


----------

